# carping terms



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

http://www.carp-passion.com/Articles/carp-glossary.htm


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

THanks for the link! I stuck it to the top of the Carp forum for future reference. Thanks again for the great find!


----------

